# Happy Birthday.... 2 years old and still a nut



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Our boy is all grown up  ... okay, not really but it is his birthday today.
Happy Birthday little man.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy #2 Kian.

May there be many many more years of driving your owners bonkers.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kian!!!
He's gorgeous & looks like a powerful machine. Great pics


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kian!!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I was just telling someone it was your dogs birthday today. I barely remember my family's birthdays....
I like your dog! 

-Dennis


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy birthday to Crazy Kian


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Crazy Kian!!! You are very handsome!!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday and I must say you have a beautiful smile!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Crazy!!

You're almost as gorgeous as Merc 

Keep the nutti-ness up - I love hearing all the stories ;D


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

happy birthday to the big boy i havent been on in a while glad to see all is well.Duke and Riley's birthday is on the 31 they will be three this year.. i remember when you first started coming on the sight my how time flys.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Kian! (Just saw this post now) 

I had never seen a photo of him while he was a puppy. So adorable!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

1notenough said:


> happy birthday to the big boy i havent been on in a while glad to see all is well.Duke and Riley's birthday is on the 31 they will be three this year.. i remember when you first started coming on the sight my how time flys.


hey 1....yeah, you've been gone quite some time. Hope all is well.
Duke and Riley look great.



clover said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Kian! (Just saw this post now)
> 
> I had never seen a photo of him while he was a puppy. So adorable!!!


Sorry Clover, that's not him as a pup. That's Mischa and Kian together. That was the first time they met, now they are best buds.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it? Ohhhh! Sorry - then 'she' is very cute as a puppy 

Are there any photos of Kian when he was a puppy up on this site? He's very handsome - curious to see his puppy photos. 

Sometimes, during a quiet moment with O, we contemplate adding a male V to the family one day (far in the future)


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh geez, you've been bitten by the V bug.

The day we brought him home.... who knew he'd be such a handful


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy birthday,bigboy Crazy!


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Kian!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Kian!

We are the same age. My Birthday is this weekend and my humans are having a party for me (Well mostly for their human friends as they are going to be serving pizza and other human treats). Anyway, here is the invite to all my Vizsla cyber pals. 










Kinda wish I was on the mainland, as I don't have any Vizlsa friends to play with... The Flat Coat, Labrador and Golden retrievers are fun for about five minutes, but they seem to tire out real fast. The German Shepards and Border Collies have a lot to say and keep trying to direct me to places I don't want to go to. I do like playing with the Irish Setter and Weimaraner as they can actual keep up with me. I just wish I was able to run with other Vizsla on my Birthday... 

Anyway happy 2nd birthday Kian!

Bodhi


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Happy belated as well...and to you to Bodhi


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Bodhi said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Kian!
> 
> We are the same age. My Birthday is this weekend and my humans are having a party for me (Well mostly for their human friends as they are going to be serving pizza and other human treats). Anyway, here is the invite to all my Vizsla cyber pals.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Bodhi. 
Pssst, if you want to run with another Vizsla just ask your humans to get you a brother or sister.... or both 
Have a great birthday.


----------

